# Done with my blanket



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I finished the baby blanket. Made from the wool of my very own sheep (as the book says). Now, I will get a copy of that book and put them both away and await a grandchild.  Now, on to socks...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

That is just beautiful! Wow.. that is truly a work of art!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

So very pretty. What is the name of the book and what pattern did you use for the blanket?


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

So pretty!


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Simply LOVERLY, dahling!

Your third pair of socks is MINE! 

(The first can go to your husband, you can have the second one...)


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

that is so beautiful, you have talent girl...there will be a lucky grandchild, that is a heirloom(sp)? after that socks will be no problem..for you:bouncy:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

What a lovely pattern? What is it called and where can I find it? Did it take long to work up? (thinking about stock for the store site)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

The book is called _All The Places To Love_. It is my favorite children's book. The first page shows a beautiful picture of a baby wrapped in a blanket. It says something like, "On the day I was born, my Grandmother wrapped me in a blanket made from the wool of her very own sheep."

I will have to look again for the book I got this pattern out of. It is an old book I have had since I was in my early 20's. It is a hard back book and about 3/4 of an inch thick, so I copied the pages I wanted to make this set (there is a sweater, hat and maybe booties to match). I could not find the book when I wanted to start this, but I did find my copied pages. I will look again. 

It really did not take me long to make. It is crocheted and I am very quick at that. It is knitting that sends me running.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow! That book must be REALLY old!


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

The pattern book, that is.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I was thinking of you and that story just the other night, for no reason I can place!

http://www.amazon.com/All-Places-Love-Patricia-Maclachlan/dp/0060210982

Is that the book?

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I hope that one day you will have a grandchild to wrap in that beautiful blanket. (that story is pure wonderful).


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Humburger said:


> Wow! That book must be REALLY old!


Forget the socks Ginny!!! I will save them for a FRIEND!!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> I was thinking of you and that story just the other night, for no reason I can place!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/All-Places-Love-Patricia-Maclachlan/dp/0060210982
> 
> ...


That's it!!!!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Mrs. Homesteader: Thanks for the book's title. If you do find it please post the titile/author. I too crochet better than I knit and have several skeins of yarn spun up from a sheep in my flock. Just waiting for inspiration to use them in a project.

Frazzlehead: Thanks for the Amazon link. Patricia MacLachlan is one of my favorite children's book authors. Enjoyed the PBS versions of Sarah, Plain and Tall and Skylark very much too.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

A couple of things I would like to ask here. First, will this blanket be able to be washed in a washer on cold and then layed flat to dry, or will it have to be handwashed? Also, should I store it in a plastic bag until it is needed or is that not good?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Just keep the moths away from it! How big is it? It looks darling and your photos show it off very well. I'd love to get a copy of the pattern if you wrote the name of the book on your copies. Inter-library loan is a great help.

Friends adopted a newborn girl about 20 years ago and I had a misty green crochet afghan ready for her baby shower. Wish I could find the pattern now. They told me that her new grandmother made a sweater, cap and booties set in the same color, just by chance.

Peg


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I have searched and searched for that book. I even looked in the attic today. It was a large hardback book that had all sorts of crocheting in it. It had afghans, dresses, toys, dolls, pot holders, etc. I would say it was from the 70's or early 80's at the latest. The cover was orange. I know I would not have gotten rid of it, but honestly, I don't know where else to look. Sorry. It has a whole layette, but I just noticed that it runs from page 21 to 25, but page 24 is not with the other papers. I am usually very careful with stuff, but after my Mom died all her stuff came here because I am the only one who did any crafts or crocheted or anything. She had so much stuff, that I am still going through it. I have given away lots and probably will have more to give away when I am done. Sorry ladies. There is no way for me to know if it was copyrighted or not, so I am not sure what to do. I will ask my sweet husband and see what he thinks.

I just talked with him on the phone. He said to go ahead and make a copy if someone would like one. Please PM me your address, or if you like, I can try to scan them and email them to you.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I have the entire layette scanned. It is 5 pages. If you would like it emailed to you, let me know your email address.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

To wash I would hand wash and line or lay it flat to dry. Unless you have a front-load washer with a tried and true handwash cycle I wouldn't attempt to machine wash it. Better to be safe than sorry, you put a lot of work into such a beautiful blanket.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

beautiful - lucky grandchild


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> I have the entire layette scanned. It is 5 pages. If you would like it emailed to you, let me know your email address.


Sent you a PM, thanks!

Peg


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> The book is called _All The Places To Love_. It is my favorite children's book. The first page shows a beautiful picture of a baby wrapped in a blanket. It says something like, "On the day I was born, my Grandmother wrapped me in a blanket made from the wool of her very own sheep."



That is so beautiful! That will be one lucky grandchild!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I'm waiting to start my socks until my bamboo needles arrive. I thought they would already be here, but I guess holiday mail slows it all down. I was thinking of making the sweater that goes with the blanket. Do you think making a baby sweater out of wool that would need to be hand washed is not a good idea? You know babies seem to spit up on things. Have any of you ever had a baby that you put sweaters on that needed to be hand washed?

I also appreciate all of your comments. I have been going through a small struggle in my life and you have made me see that I can do something special. Thanks.


----------

